# Hobart Australia



## Voigtstr

Hello UBER drivers! For such a beautiful capitol city of Australia no sub forum just for Hobart? Come on team! You can change this!


----------



## Who is John Galt?

.
OK, I'm behind it, in front of it and all over it.
I'm thinking very clearly of a particular exhibit in the world famous MONA gallery at this point. 

So, what now? 2 more suckers to get this happening?

.


----------



## Voigtstr

I believe maybe? https://uberpeople.net/threads/adding-a-city-to-the-world-forums.54770/ says "If you would like a city to be added to the forum, you must have a minimum of three *active* users in that market. Post a new thread in this forum ('World') with the name of your city as the title. Once you have three forum members in that thread, and in that city, a sub-forum will be created." It might have to be people who have flagged themselves with the location of Hobart.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Voigtstr said:


> I believe maybe? https://uberpeople.net/threads/adding-a-city-to-the-world-forums.54770/ says "If you would like a city to be added to the forum, you must have a minimum of three *active* users in that market. Post a new thread in this forum ('World') with the name of your city as the title. Once you have three forum members in that thread, and in that city, a sub-forum will be created." It might have to be people who have flagged themselves with the location of Hobart.


Mmmm....OK, I'm afraid that sort of counts me out. I could pretend that I'm from Tassie (not that I would ever make up a story) but something tells me it may not wash. What about contacting Will Hodgman, I understand he Übers in the small hours of each morning trying to get badgers that he can flaunt during parliamentary sessions.

Also, now that Jacqui Lamblast has been found to have foreign blood in her veins (for her sake, I hope it wasn't Melbourne blood) and is now looking for work as an Über driver, perhaps you might sign her up to the cause.

.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

...I've been to many beautiful places for sailing and never got as cold as in Hobart (my own fault,did not bring protective gear)and yet I have warmest memories of the Tassies Capital...
Hopefully we will have you soon as one of us here on the forum
WELCOME


----------



## AussieRatbag

Try again. Start up a Hobart thread. Just hit 200 !


----------



## Voigtstr

AussieRatbag said:


> Try again. Start up a Hobart thread. Just hit 200 !


I think this will work fine as the Hobart thread as far as getting a new one created (if I'm understanding the pinned post correctly at the top of the World forums). I'm not sure if a Hobart thread in Australia would count?

Was that 200 5 Star ratings? Congrats! Once I start driving if I'm not getting many 5 stars I'll have to get a list of tips off you although there are other threads on these forums about things such as keeping yourself and vehicle clean and tidy, not having personal items (like kids car seats??) in the car.

How many Uber drivers would be in Hobart do you think? I opened up the rider app the other night around midnight and there was no one in Claremont (or apparently further out) available to drive.

How often are there "Surges" in Hobart or the Airport or other places around here?


----------



## Voigtstr

8 Uber Drivers in the city at 7 pm ish . Join the forms fellas!


----------



## AvengingxxAngel

Voigtstr said:


> 8 Uber Drivers in the city at 7 pm ish . Join the forms fellas!


There's always 8 cars on the passenger app at any time. Doesn't mean there's actually 8 people Ubering.
Good luck with getting your sub forum!!!

Reading over your comments you must be new to Uber driving, you sound super enthusiastic, that's what I was like when I first started, it wears off once you start seeing the reality of it all after driving for a few months, I wish you well.


----------



## Tasweb

Hobart forum please!


----------



## Voigtstr

Tasweb said:


> Hobart forum please!


Thanks Tasweb!


----------



## Voigtstr

AusieRatBag, Tasweb, and me, the Voigtstr, I think we have the three that https://uberpeople.net/threads/adding-a-city-to-the-world-forums.54770/ dictates. So What does "Active" mean in the context of that thread...


----------



## Voigtstr

So Hobart drivers, when you started off did you make any changes to your car? Internal video camera? Floor mats? Seat covers? Anything to make your passenger’s rides more pleasant or comfortable or safer?


----------



## Tasweb

Has anyone gone through the onboarding process recently in Hobart? All of my documents were uploaded a week ago but none of the Uber ones have progressed and I've had zero contact from Uber to indicate that they even know about me. I can't contact Uber via the App as I'm not onboarded yet, they don't publish an email address or phone number and there is no Uber office in Tasmania. It's a bit frustrating!


----------



## Voigtstr

Tasweb said:


> Has anyone gone through the onboarding process recently in Hobart? All of my documents were uploaded a week ago but none of the Uber ones have progressed and I've had zero contact from Uber to indicate that they even know about me. I can't contact Uber via the App as I'm not onboarded yet, they don't publish an email address or phone number and there is no Uber office in Tasmania. It's a bit frustrating!


I'm in the same boat. We sit and wait till they do their bit. It may be weeks.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Tasweb said:


> Has anyone gone through the onboarding process recently in Hobart? All of my documents were uploaded a week ago but none of the Uber ones have progressed and I've had zero contact from Uber to indicate that they even know about me. I can't contact Uber via the App as I'm not onboarded yet, they don't publish an email address or phone number and there is no Uber office in Tasmania. It's a bit frustrating!


Good innit? This is your future 'partner'. 
Start repeating to yourself......."we take your concerns, *very *seriously....."

Check Grand 's * post here *
1300 091 272

.
.


----------



## Tasweb

Who is John Galt? said:


> Good innit? This is your future 'partner'.
> Start repeating to yourself......."we take your concerns, *very *seriously....."
> 
> Check Grand 's * post here *
> 1300 091 272
> 
> .
> .


Thanks heaps John! My application had gone no where for the past week, After calling them I've now completed the Uber form for a Police check and Ancillary license and have a vehicle inspection booked. I suggest you do the same Voigstr if you haven't received the all important email with the links.


----------



## Voigtstr

Tasweb said:


> Thanks heaps John! My application had gone no where for the past week, After calling them I've now completed the Uber form for a Police check and Ancillary license and have a vehicle inspection booked. I suggest you do the same Voigstr if you haven't received the all important email with the links.


Thanks for that! I contacted them via the Uber website. They advised I needed a vehicle inspection and provided a link to that, and they provided a link to a form to fill out regarding police checks. The "Uber to provide" on vehicle inspection on the manage forms part of their website is a bit misleading isn't it!


----------



## Voigtstr

AussieRatbag did you have any issue when you signed up?


----------



## Voigtstr

http://www.transport.tas.gov.au/roadsafety/people/carseats just incase you need that bit of juicy info....


----------



## Voigtstr

Vehicle inspection done. Waiting on "Criminal History Check - Uber to Provide" and "'X' Condition - Uber to Provide"


----------



## Voigtstr

aami doesn't look like it covers ride share. RACT will cover for under 20 hours a week ride share use. For Hobart which car insurance did you use and what hours do you do a week?


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Voigtstr said:


> aami doesn't look like it covers ride share. RACT will cover for under 20 hours a week ride share use. For Hobart which car insurance did you use and what hours do you do a week?


Geez Buddy, I'm glad I'm not waiting for you to pick me up......

.


----------



## Voigtstr

Who is John Galt? said:


> Geez Buddy, I'm glad I'm not waiting for you to pick me up......
> 
> .


but but, your ride isn't going to take 20 hours!

Also, I'm safe. Promise!


----------



## Voigtstr

More car seat info for Hobart:
"
Hello

In a ride source vehicle (Uber) you will need to follow the legislation in regard to car seats for children. So all children in a ride source vehicle will need to have the age/size appropriate car seat.

Regards

*Michelle Kehl *| Case Manager

Department of State Growth

Registration & Licensing Services

GPO Box 1002, Hobart TAS 7001

Phone: (03) 6166 4912 | Email: [email protected]

www.stategrowth.tas.gov.au
"

I've replied;
"Hi Michelle,
Does the exemption that applies to taxis not apply to ride-share vehicles?
"http://www.transport.tas.gov.au/roadsafety/people/carseats

Taxis and public buses are exempt from supplying car seats, therefore children are not required to be seated in a car seat when travelling by taxi or bus. However all passengers including children must wear seatbelts if they are fitted."

Cheers,
"

*Kehl, Michelle (StateGrowth)*
15:36 (0 minutes ago)
























to me









Hi

The exemption only applies to Taxis and small buses not ride source vehicles.

Regards

*Michelle Kehl *| Case Manager

Department of State Growth

Registration & Licensing Services

GPO Box 1002, Hobart TAS 7001

Phone: (03) 6166 4912 | Email: [email protected]

www.stategrowth.tas.gov.au


----------



## Tasweb

The "getting started in Hobart" thread is one of the most active in the general "Australia" section. There are at least four Hobart drivers or onboarding drivers active in that thread. I believe we have met the forum requirements for a Tasmania section. Please?


----------



## Voigtstr

My email to UBER support earlier today:
"
I’ve just been sent the following by sms:

“Uber: There's an issue with your Criminal History Check - Uber to Provide. We cannot accept the document is as it does not pass the threshold requirements. Click here to upload a new document from your phone:”

Why would I have the document to upload!! You request it from the government do you not? Also without you telling me how the document (which I have not seen) does not pass the threshold I have no way to respond to your claim. 

Escalate!

Escalate!

Escalate!

Fix your processes while you are at it. Asking me to upload a document I do not have access to is ridiculous!
"

The only thing I can think of is a drink driving and speeding fine/suspension about 13 years ago.

Bloody UBER!


----------



## MUGATS

You’re surprised a ride share service won’t hire you with a drinking and driving conviction. 

Really?


----------



## Voigtstr

Yes. Really. 13 years ago.


----------



## MUGATS

Voigtstr said:


> Yes. Really. 13 years ago.


I wouldn't hire anyone to work AS A DRIVER for me with a drinking and driving conviction. You've kind of disqualified yourself from that profession with your choice 13 years ago.

Would you hire a person with a child abuse conviction as a nanny if it happened 13 years ago?

Would you hire an accountant who defrauded his company 13 years ago to manage your finances?

I can only imagine the lawsuit if they hired someone who was convicted of drunk driving and then they went out and did the same thing again and hurt a passenger.

Why would Uber take such a risk? Drivers are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Voigtstr

Because it was drink driving 13 years ago... I think for most states in Australia that kind of offence is no longer relevant after 10 years. Nice work comparing drink driving to child abuse. Which one of us is the monster?


----------



## MUGATS

Voigtstr said:


> Because it was drink driving 13 years ago... I think for most states in Australia that kind of offence is no longer relevant after 10 years. Nice work comparing drink driving to child abuse. Which one of us is the monster?


Hahaha. Of course it's relevant to a private employer.

How do they know someone isn't dumb enough to do it again if they did it before.

You seem to think drinking and driving isn't a big deal. I think it's basically on par with firing a loaded gun into a crowded room. It's reckless foolish and shows a complete disregard for human life.


----------



## Voigtstr

Just realised my maths is bad... it was 23 years ago...


----------



## Voigtstr

Driving when not parenting now...



Voigtstr said:


> Just realised my maths is bad... it was 23 years ago...


doesn't time fly... also mods please, we have more than three peeps... can we now have an Australian subforum for Hobart?


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Voigtstr said:


> I believe maybe? https://uberpeople.net/threads/adding-a-city-to-the-world-forums.54770/ says "If you would like a city to be added to the forum, you must have a minimum of three *active* users in that market. Post a new thread in this forum ('World') with the name of your city as the title. Once you have three forum members in that thread, and in that city, a sub-forum will be created." It might have to be people who have flagged themselves with the location of Hobart.


Voigtstr, I read this to mean that you need at least three members from Tasmania who have been designated as 'active members'.

'Active member' comes after 'member' and before 'well-known member'.

Tasweb and you at present have the designation of 'member' rather than 'active member'. A380 is currently designated as a 'new member'.

So the three of you will need to make many more posts until each of you becomes an 'active member'.

Don't limit yourselves to matters specific to Tasmania. And don't be shy about venturing into the sub-forums of other cities. In particular, we'd be delighted if you chose to contribute actively to the Canberra sub-forum.

Hobart and Canberra are both smaller cities and do not have a Greenlight Hub. Many of the underlying issues are therefore similar.

So get ACTIVE, young man.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

MUGATS said:


> I wouldn't hire anyone to work AS A DRIVER for me with a drinking and driving conviction. You've kind of disqualified yourself from that profession with your choice 13 years ago.
> 
> Would you hire a person with a child abuse conviction as a nanny if it happened 13 years ago?
> 
> Would you hire an accountant who defrauded his company 13 years ago to manage your finances?
> 
> I can only imagine the lawsuit if they hired someone who was convicted of drunk driving and then they went out and did the same thing again and hurt a passenger.
> 
> *Why would Uber take such a risk? * Drivers are a dime a dozen.


It is very interesting reading this comment in light of the recent events in Tempe, AZ. With the current information available, the driver Rafaela Vasquez, 44, was in control of the self-driving Volvo SUV on Sunday.

She is one of Uber's 'safety drivers' and is a safeguard for the self-driving car. She /he has felony convictions for attempted armed robbery after a plot with a Blockbuster video store co-worker to seize their own shop's taking's at gunpoint. She / he was convicted under her original name Rafael but now identifies as a woman.

Her January 2001 conviction for attempted armed robbery led to a five-year sentence of which she served more than four years, being freed in November 2004.

To paraphrase your words, would you hire a person with an armed robbery conviction, with four years served in prison to be in control of a vehicle at the leading edge of a multi, multi million dollar technological experiment? Apparently Über did.

As you say, "*Why would Uber take such a risk? * Drivers are a dime a dozen."

.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Jack Malarkey said:


> Voigtstr, I read this to mean that you need at least three members from Tasmania who have been designated as 'active members'.
> 
> 'Active member' comes after 'member' and before 'well-known member'.
> 
> Tasweb and you at present have the designation of 'member' rather than 'active member'. A380 is currently designated as a 'new member'.
> 
> So the three of you will need to make many more posts until each of you becomes an 'active member'.
> 
> Don't limit yourselves to matters specific to Tasmania. And don't be shy about venturing into the sub-forums of other cities. In particular, we'd be delighted if you chose to contribute actively to the Canberra sub-forum.
> 
> Hobart and Canberra are both smaller cities and do not have a Greenlight Hub. Many of the underlying issues are therefore similar.
> 
> So get ACTIVE, young man.


Voigtstr, Tasweb and A380, I have even started a Canberra thread that centres on Hobart and the Premier of Tasmania and his dad to make it easier for the three of you on your journey to 'active member' status: https://uberpeople.net/threads/direct-flights-between-canberra-and-hobart.249075/.


----------



## andynpepper

hi Gents ( and maybe some lurking ladies), 
thank you for all the information and nice to see fellow Tasmanians looking out for each other.

Am looking to come home from overseas and am hoping to become an Uber driver. Hoping that the barriers of entry has not gotten more difficult, but my hopes are not high.

Safe driving to all of you.


----------

